# Autoworld XTraction Observation



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Well I purchased my first AW Xtraction 2 weeks ago. I'm way later than most folks here on the board. 
But I noticed that the tires are much softer than the previous releases. I really like them. Does anyone on the board here like them also?

I brought my 4' X 16' four lane oval home and got it running again. Hope to have some races here soon, but the relay needs to be hooked up. I was impressed with the performance of the car out of the box. 
As stated on the package the chassies is more ridged, I hope the Tuff Ones end up with a ridged chassies, less warped chassies I hope. 

Someone has seen or heard the complaints about the warped chassies and fixed them, Thank you. Randy.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I can't wait to see the new chassis with the middle with front tires. From looking a the picture, it seems like they went back to the thinner front independent axle. That would be a bullseye. 
A/FX Nut, in case you didn't see the hint, and want to make your front axle independent:

First remove the front axle, use it to ream out one of the rims, then replace the axle with a JLTO front axle, and you'll have an indie front for your AWXT.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

dlw said:


> First remove the front axle, use it to ream out one of the rims, then replace the axle with a JLTO front axle, and you'll have an indie front for your AWXT.



I thought about doing that or I may take a front axle and rims from the earlier JL XTraction release and try that out.

I was impressed with the handling of the car right out of the box but I see alot of room for improvement. Randy.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I love the softer tires too. Here's a weird observation though. most chassis I run with the "white lightning tires" seem to run worse then the standard out of the box cars. are they tested and the "dog" chassis giving the shelf queen tires/rims?
I wonder.. but I do have some that run fine.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

A/FX Nut, the AW ftont axle hole is much bigger than the JLXT front axle. That why a JLTO front axle is used.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

dlw said:


> A/FX Nut, the AW ftont axle hole is much bigger than the JLXT front axle. That why a JLTO front axle is used.


I know, I meant to trade the entire front axle assembly from the JLXT to the AWXT. Thanks for the help, lord knows I need all I can get. 
I would like to get a bunch of the softer AWXT tires. They are similar to some I've gotten on used AFX and MT cars at shows. Somebody told me they are Black Panthers. I really like them. The groove on the inside fits right over the lip on the edge of the rim. Randy.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I've done a variety of changes to the front of the AWXT. In general, I don't like the big sticky tires up front. They're good in the back, although sometimes they spin right off the wheel.

The JLTO axle swap works well.

I haven't had a problem using JLXT front axles in the larger AWXT holes. It's actually possible that the extra tolerance helps avoid deslots on some cars.

I have a lot of spare RRR rear tires and I have found those to work well as fronts over the AWXT wheels. They're not as sticky and the lower profile helps with downforce/handling.

I also like to use JL pull-back front wheels and axles as replacements for AWXTs. Even though it isn't an independent assembly, cars seem to handle well. On some cars, the difference in the wheels doesn't seem to hurt the look. I have successfully converted some JLPB rear wheels for use with XTs but those tires are a lot different (harder). They're ok in that they don't accumulate much dust/dirt so the performance doesn't deteriorate on longer runs. It's probably not worth the effort though.


----------

